# Betta in vodka bottles.



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

I keep seeing betta kept in vodka bottles on tumblr.
It is so sad.
But the owners won't listen when people tell them that it's bad for the fish.


Here are URLs to the pictures.


http://weed-and-skiing-and-tits.tumblr.com/image/31860756225

http://emelieverlasting.tumblr.com/post/31629110680/my-new-betta-lil-pootang-is-an-alcoholic


I can't believe this abuse.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Are they in actual vodka omg


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

Nooo not in actual vodka, but the bottles


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I was going to say someone would have to be riding the short bus to do that. That's still sad though. Bottles are FAR from tanks. It's cruel when people force them into those hellholes and I bet they rarely get cleaned either. Poor fish.


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah I know! and the girl who put the betta in, freaked out. she like was cursing and being aweful and yeah.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Is that the one who ironically said she was an animal lover? Pffft, animal lovers don't do something like that to a living thing. That is like saying "Oh yes I love the elderly but I like to push old ladies down the stairs because it's funny to watch." "I love animals but only when they serve me for my own amusement, suffering or not." -shakes head- No, real animal lovers are the people who research the animal they buy to give them the best possible life they can afford. Not use them as what...house decorations? NO, that is no animal lover, that is the person they have on those shows who get arrested for abuse and saw nothing wrong with what they were doing and didn't care if it was wrong all the same.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i think a nicely shaped bottle (cleaned out VERY well) could make a nice decoration for an actual tank, but does NOT need to be a "tank" itself.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Horrible person that is so sad!


----------



## shi (Sep 14, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> Is that the one who ironically said she was an animal lover? Pffft, animal lovers don't do something like that to a living thing. That is like saying "Oh yes I love the elderly but I like to push old ladies down the stairs because it's funny to watch." "I love animals but only when they serve me for my own amusement, suffering or not." -shakes head- No, real animal lovers are the people who research the animal they buy to give them the best possible life they can afford. Not use them as what...house decorations? NO, that is no animal lover, that is the person they have on those shows who get arrested for abuse and saw nothing wrong with what they were doing and didn't care if it was wrong all the same.


Oh my goodness, I wish my vegan friend would figure this out. She claims she loves animals, and wants to buy them all to rescue them, but she doesn't even take care of the dog she got from the shelter...It lives in her garage in her condo, is obese, and doesn't exercise.
Or my other friend who wanted a dog because all her friends had one...someone's dog had puppies, so she took one, and it lives in a 5 1/2' x 7' room...no exercise, not allowed to play in the yard, gets human food (because he "likes" eating it, stuff like grapes, bananas, oranges etc.)...poor dogs.


----------



## shi (Sep 14, 2012)

Also, I believe that bottle holds a gallon, which some people raise their bettas with. I held a gallon of milk in that bottle before (because I dropped the milk and the milk bottle exploded lol)

It doesn't look like a lot of space compared to a one gallon bowl though...haha


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

Not gunna lie... It looks neat, but its wrong.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

It would look better as tank decoration inside a 10gal tank though. You could still do that and not have it be the fishes home.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

shi said:


> Also, I believe that bottle holds a gallon, which some people raise their bettas with. I held a gallon of milk in that bottle before (because I dropped the milk and the milk bottle exploded lol)
> 
> It doesn't look like a lot of space compared to a one gallon bowl though...haha


Even if it could hold a gallon where is the heater? Plants? The fish can't live without a heater and they need shelter like plants. It's still not an acceptable home and there is little place for it to breath air from the surface. A horrible thing to put a fish in.


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

The plastic is not good to have, the old drink in the water could easily effect the fish from the plastic since plastic is horrible, hard to clean out and asorbs a lot of crap, which can easily kill your fish.

Poor betta, I would of stole that betta from her, I never steal but if I knew her I would crab that bottle walk out of the house and if she ever talked to me I would of been like "You are an animal abuser, why do you DESERVE to even care for a fish? That's utterly disgusting, and not even fancy at all."

It actually looks quite stupid, a fish in a bottle, looks stupid in my opinion... And useless


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

How do you even clean it without traumatizing the poor betta?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm betting they don't clean them. I don't think they put them in their with the intentions of ever cleaning it. I mean honestly it seems they did it more for a decoration. Fish dies they go buy a new one to replace it then assume betta's only live a month max, not because they were kept in these chambers of death and suffering. :/


----------



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay, so I know both "tanks" are awful, but seriously what's the point of that second one? I mean I can at least follow the fish abuser's thoughts behind putting a betta in that first bottle. I'd have to admit that it does look kind of pretty if I can manage to forget that it's nothing but a torture chamber (I mean I would totally buy a liqueur bottle with a _*photo*_ of a betta on the inside for decoration), but you can hardly see the poor fish in the Absolut bottle.

On a different note, I think I'd love to have a tank made to look like a giant liqueur bottle. I'd have it placed in the middle of a rec room and it would reach from the floor to the ceiling.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

sadly, people like that are often so stuck in the myths, you can't talk them out of it, unless you show them a video of a betta in a legit tank. 'look at how happy he/she is! look at how much he/she swims, and how cute the tank is!' stuff like that.


----------



## shi (Sep 14, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> Even if it could hold a gallon where is the heater? Plants? The fish can't live without a heater and they need shelter like plants. It's still not an acceptable home and there is little place for it to breath air from the surface. A horrible thing to put a fish in.


Whoa, don't need to get hostile on me, I never said I condoned this type of betta raising :\ 
I'm only stating: 


the bottle can hold up to a gallon
people have raised fish in a one gallon container

@Jully: Vodka never come in plastic bottles. 

Once again, I never said I condoned this, these are just facts so people don't attack this for the wrong reasons. So far, the heater/space/water changing/shelter are legit reasons to not hold fish in vodka bottles.

It's unfair to attack and make baseless assumptions when the perpetrator can't even defend themselves. Even if they were here, being hostile wouldn't teach them anything either.


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

I imagine this girl a giant "YOLO" fan that has 40 pictures of herself posing the duckface in a bathroom mirror on her facebook. Ugh. Oh god, there's even Snooki crap on her page. This is the part of tumblr I avoid.
"lololol omg i am suuuch a rebel!!!11! teehee betta fish in vodka bottles i am soooo creative!!!11"


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

ktlelia said:


> I imagine this girl a giant "YOLO" fan that has 40 pictures of herself posing the duckface in a bathroom mirror on her facebook. Ugh. Oh god, there's even Snooki crap on her page. This is the part of tumblr I avoid.
> "lololol omg i am suuuch a rebel!!!11! teehee betta fish in vodka bottles i am soooo creative!!!11"


Agreed.

Hopefully this doesn't get out to be a trend, otherwise I might have to start getting more tanks to start a betta rescue in Grand Priarie o.o;


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

shi said:


> Whoa, don't need to get hostile on me, I never said I condoned this type of betta raising :\
> I'm only stating:
> 
> 
> ...


Hostile? I wasn't being hostile even in the slightest. I was stating despite it holding a gallon why it was a rubbish tank. Not everyone who comes on here knows about betta. I would hate for those people to see this thread and say "Well someone said it holds a gallon so it's okay to keep my fish in." Trust be there are people who would do that I simply gave reasons as to why it's not a suitable home for a fish.

Also some vodka does come in plastic bottles. I had some, I think it was UV, not sure. I'm not a heavy drinker so if I have alcohol it sits around until I throw it out or have a party and make someone else drink it. xD


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

shi said:


> Oh my goodness, I wish my vegan friend would figure this out. She claims she loves animals, and wants to buy them all to rescue them, but she doesn't even take care of the dog she got from the shelter...It lives in her garage in her condo, is obese, and doesn't exercise.
> Or my other friend who wanted a dog because all her friends had one...someone's dog had puppies, so she took one, and it lives in a 5 1/2' x 7' room...no exercise, not allowed to play in the yard, gets human food (because he "likes" eating it, stuff like grapes, bananas, oranges etc.)...poor dogs.


 
Oh, that is the worst, when someone thinks by taking an amimal, to (save it) and it gets treated worse than before, If that is the case, the MSPCA should be contacted, and get those dogs out of there, and into a proper home, and I know some people think they are doing the animal a favor by taking from a shelter, but it's apparently not working out. Very Sad:-(


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

ktlelia said:


> I imagine this girl a giant "YOLO" fan that has 40 pictures of herself posing the duckface in a bathroom mirror on her facebook. Ugh. Oh god, there's even Snooki crap on her page. This is the part of tumblr I avoid.
> "lololol omg i am suuuch a rebel!!!11! teehee betta fish in vodka bottles i am soooo creative!!!11"


 
I have seen that YOLO before, what is that, or does that mean?:-?


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

The girl in the second one like seriously freaked out about it. If you look at her blog, you will see this thing that says blank you betta and then look at all the things people replied. its great! 
Im glad so many people care about the betta


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

some people just hate to be told they're doing something very wrong, no matter how nice you put it. someone on tumblr once was asking what kind of fish they could put in a 3 gallon, said something about wanting to get goldfish or guppies. i told them neither could live in a 3 gallon, and only a betta could, really. they bit my head off, and said they didn't like bettas because they're boring.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

It is sooo sad that people think it's ok to treat a living creature this way..I am sure they would not like it if they were stuffed in a cramped closet and people would watch them and say how cute it is..


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

lelei said:


> I have seen that YOLO before, what is that, or does that mean?:-?


YOLO is this new phrase many teens and young adults say/use. It means "You only live once", and it was started by some rapper guy I think. They'll yell, say, or post "YOLO" while doing stupid things to getting a simple haircut to drinking and driving. So pretty much these teens and or young adults do dumb things but think it's ok, because "YOLO!".


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> i think a nicely shaped bottle (cleaned out VERY well) could make a nice decoration for an actual tank, but does NOT need to be a "tank" itself.



I was planning on getting a ciroc bottle for this reason [decoration] since my bettas name is Ciroc. lol


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

ktlelia said:


> YOLO is this new phrase many teens and young adults say/use. It means "You only live once", and it was started by some rapper guy I think. They'll yell, say, or post "YOLO" while doing stupid things to getting a simple haircut to drinking and driving. So pretty much these teens and or young adults do dumb things but think it's ok, because "YOLO!".



And I'm not sure how much of this is true but I've heard its a sin too.


----------



## RoxieStClaire (Aug 24, 2012)

ItsKourtneyYoC8 said:


> And I'm not sure how much of this is true but I've heard its a sin too.


I wouldn't call it a sin per say, because its mostly about celebrating life. Its just people are dumb and have no idea what that means. Its SUPPOSED to be for things like "Quitting the job I hate for a job that pays less but I know I'll love! YOLO" but instead gets used for idiotic things (that will probably get you fired if your boss ever finds out, and HE WILL because people who shout YOLO post it to twitter) like "Going in to work drunk! YOLO!"

"Torturing a betta so my drinking problem can be decorative! YOLO!"


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I shared that link on twitter as well as a few other sites. xD I made a tumbler to do it, too.


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

ItsKourtneyYoC8 said:


> And I'm not sure how much of this is true but I've heard its a sin too.


A sin? What? It's just a stupid phrase kids are saying now because they think it's hip.
Here's a wiki explanation on it even (under the cultural impact section):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YOLO_(motto)#Cultural_impact


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

ZackyBear said:


> I shared that link on twitter as well as a few other sites. xD I made a tumbler to do it, too.


Haha, highfive!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

RoxieStClaire said:


> "Torturing a betta so my drinking problem can be decorative! YOLO!"


I was drinking tea when I read this..was...now my tea is in my lap. That was funny but it's sad because I am sure that is totally what is going through their mind. Better call AA on this one.

Meanwhile I took the bottle tank thing into a nicer level. My old tea bottles I had I cleaned one up (took an hour) and sank it in treated water then put it into the tank after cleaning. Aquarius is baffled by this glass cave. He tried to swim through it but learned though you can see through it you can't swim through it. I'll try to get pics, he's pretty much amazed right now by this thing.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

This was my response. I just slapped together a betta page....now I will have to keep up with it xD

It makes me want to go home and break every bottle I see.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I think Emilie Autumn would have a good line for her...hold on let me find it. Ah yes here it is, Emilie take it away.

"Your accusations are a JOKE, you're credibility is shot so keep your eyes down and your mouth shut, it's the only choice you got."
~Emilie Autumn

I love how she says she is original and one of a kind when in all reality she is the cookie cutter form of modern teenage society. Someone needs to introduce to to Wayward Victorian's. I feel this is a trend brought up by low self esteem and poor care on the parents part.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

She reminds me of a person who feels like she needs to get attention by acting high and mighty on the internet. 

Especially from her blog posts like "Eff feelings" and all of those half-butt quotes she just reposted from the internet.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I feel like this is an appropriate song for those fish to the people like this. I was listening to it and actually cried a little. These fish are so strong to gather the will to go on living in these horrid places and it just reminded me of the inmates inside Victorian Asylums. A lot of them didn't deserve to be there but they fought to survive util the abuse took their frail bodies away. I like to think there will be justice for these fish, that karma will get them back and these animals will haunt their tormentors and destroy their lives through nightmares, making them suffer as they were forced to suffer. Hero's in their own tiny right to teach the world a lesson that we should love creatures in all sizes and shapes...and you know maybe when she swims in the ocean a shark will eat her.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azzlgaDr2F8&feature=related


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I love this response to her rude comments towards betta enthusiasts. Truly Sophisticat » Naive & Senseless Hope: ---- you betta ----. :lol: Girl gets serious props in my book!


----------



## shi (Sep 14, 2012)

> Also some vodka does come in plastic bottles. I had some, I think it was UV, not sure. I'm not a heavy drinker so if I have alcohol it sits around until I throw it out or have a party and make someone else drink it. xD


^LOL
Plastic bottled alcohol is probably bad quality alcohol, but that's definitely a good way to get rid of unwanted drinks XD

I liked this one meme saying YOLO is dumb people language for Carpe Diem.

Sorry, I'm so off-topic right now.


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

Its a sin to say yolo?
that would be cool.

Yeah its ridiculous how badly people treat betta.
I.... Cant.... even.....


----------



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

There's no reason to be so rude to people who are trying to advise her on how to keep that poor betta alive.. that is absolutely awful. This is why I maintain that some people seriously shouldn't be allowed to purchase/adopt, if they don't have the will to at least briefly educate themselves on the needs of the animal they're bringing home.. it isn't a "when you feel like it" kind of thing, it's an obligation. Bettas can't adapt to living in cold, small spaces in the same way that a dog can't adapt to living in a locked car on a 100*F day. Seriously, how stupid can you be? I had to cool off and backspace a few choice words out of this post before I clicked submit...


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

ooh they should make little fliers for people who want to purchase a betta, and its like a betta info card so they just have to read it, and then they'er ok


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i went and reblogged that gal's post. the one that called everyone 'betta f**ks'. and this is what i said. personally, i find that by being kind, understanding, and not shoving things down people's throats, it helps more and doesn't get backlash from them. also, complimenting their fish, and bringing up how much happier it'll be in a larger tank, and the fact that you can decorate the tanks more, helps a lot, too.

(censored due to the forum being family-friendly)



> hi there. i’m one of those ‘betta f**ks’ you speak so highly about. i’m sorry you got some nasty backlash from keeping your betta in a bottle, but it really isn’t a good home for him. it’s a long post, but here’s some reasons why:
> 
> for one, the leftover alcohol in that bottle, no matter how good you rinse it, could kill him. washing it with soap will, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't think even being nice will work on a thick skulled teen. they just don't care about anyone but themselves. I saw them all the time on mouse forums. "Oh these two boys I got are so cute together." "You shouldn't keep males together they will kill one another." "Nu un shut up you don't know anything." Week later. "Sparky killed Snickers and now Snickers has an infection from his wounds." "WELL TAKE HIM TO A VET." "No he's just a mouse." "Well then he will die too." "Nu uh." Three days later. "Snickers died." "YOU EFFING MORON AND ANIMAL ABUSER GRRRRR." People wonder why I am short tempered about this abuse to animals. It's because I have seen this same bs over 50 times and it's just not even...NO there is NO excuse anymore. Either you take care of your pets or don't get them. It's so freaking simple. These people just do it because they don't care about killing animals for their enjoyment. They just want attention at the risk of something else's life.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

it honestly depends on the person. you can't lump all teens together, just because some are little brats like that. she may genuinely care for Pootang, but felt that she had to get defensive because of the way people jumped on her. compare "you horrible person! you should rot in jail for keeping your fish in that bottle!" to "your fish is beautiful, but don't you think he'd be even prettier if you could add more plants, to make him really stand out?" 

i've seen that method work on youtube ALL the time. i used to go talk to people who kept their bettas in small containers, and many of them would message me a week or so later, telling me they went out and got bigger tanks.


----------



## shi (Sep 14, 2012)

Luimeril said:


> it honestly depends on the person. you can't lump all teens together, just because some are little brats like that. she may genuinely care for Pootang, but felt that she had to get defensive because of the way people jumped on her. compare "you horrible person! you should rot in jail for keeping your fish in that bottle!" to "your fish is beautiful, but don't you think he'd be even prettier if you could add more plants, to make him really stand out?"
> 
> i've seen that method work on youtube ALL the time. i used to go talk to people who kept their bettas in small containers, and many of them would message me a week or so later, telling me they went out and got bigger tanks.


^Well said


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

ktlelia said:


> A sin? What? It's just a stupid phrase kids are saying now because they think it's hip.
> Here's a wiki explanation on it even (under the cultural impact section):
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YOLO_(motto)#Cultural_impact



Thats just what I've heard. Not sure why it would be seen as that though

Here is an article on it i just looked up. 
http://www.4regeneration.com/yolo/


"The Bible says the complete opposite. The Bible says that if we LOVE our life, we will lose it. The phrase YOLO has far more implications than meets the eye. YOLO is a phrase that stands for sinful hedonism — “live your life to the fullest, because you only have one life to live.”
YOLO stands for the idea that we own our lives — that our lives belong to us and exist for pleasure, vanity and enjoyment. YOLO is a movement that is directly against God and His very being. But the Bible says otherwise. The Bible says that the person who loves his life will lose it. Christians react to YOLO with Biblical truth: YOLO is a lie — though it is true that you only live once, you will certain die twice, one of those deaths being your physical death, and the other being eternal death in hell. If this is the case, then the world is in grave danger."


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

shi said:


> Oh my goodness, I wish my vegan friend would figure this out. She claims she loves animals, and wants to buy them all to rescue them, but she doesn't even take care of the dog she got from the shelter...It lives in her garage in her condo, is obese, and doesn't exercise.
> Or my other friend who wanted a dog because all her friends had one...someone's dog had puppies, so she took one, and it lives in a 5 1/2' x 7' room...no exercise, not allowed to play in the yard, gets human food (because he "likes" eating it, stuff like grapes, bananas, oranges etc.)...poor dogs.


That is two cases of animal abuse which is a felony. I love fish so much I obsess about them and refuse to eat them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

shi said:


> Also, I believe that bottle holds a gallon, which some people raise their bettas with. I held a gallon of milk in that bottle before (because I dropped the milk and the milk bottle exploded lol)
> 
> It doesn't look like a lot of space compared to a one gallon bowl though...haha


The Bettas only stay their a few months.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

The worst thing is, they probably don't even care what we think.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

VictorP said:


> The worst thing is, they probably don't even care what we think.


Because they are ignorant and do not care. The person said we know nothing about fish. S/he should look in a mirror.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

no need ta diss the person. :I yeah, it's horrid, but you know how strongly the myth that bettas can live in anything is here in the US. people jumping on her caused her to get defensive and lash out. she might actually care about the fish, ya know. often, if you just calmly explain why it's wrong, and suggest ways to make the fish's living conditions better, they listen. as i said, i've seen it done many times on youtube because i calmly explained things to people.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Guess ya'll never saw how they raise these fish.. by the thousands..










They DONT need much room and if you keep them warm, well fed and take care of their water this IS all they need.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

and people seem to forget breeders, who house them in tanks smaller than a gallon.

difference in breeders, and random people like the gal from the blog?

breeders keep them warm, and keep up with water changes. people like that gal, are stuck learning the myth that they like small, dirty tanks, don't need water changes until the water looks dirty, don't need heaters.....


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Because they are ignorant and do not care. The person said we know nothing about fish. S/he should look in a mirror.


Don't care who is attacking who. It flat out is not nice. You have no idea who that person is and calling them ignorant makes you look like an a$$. I'm surprised the thread has not been locked with this nonsense going on. Sure make people want to be here.

And they need to behave too. A public forum is no place for bad mouthing others. Take it private or stay off the computer.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Basement Bettas said:


> Guess ya'll never saw how they raise these fish.. by the thousands..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do they get them in those bottles?


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

ItsKourtneyYoC8 said:


> And I'm not sure how much of this is true but I've heard its a sin too.


SIN? Are you kidding? You gonna tell me scriptures apply here. All commandments boil down to two. Love G-d with all you are and love your neighbor as yourself. Most of what I am reading on this post makes all ya'll sinners on the second one. If you can not obey the second you are no where near the first. 

I suggest you worry more about the plank in your eye instead of the splinter in theirs.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Luimeril said:


> and people seem to forget breeders, who house them in tanks smaller than a gallon.
> 
> difference in breeders, and random people like the gal from the blog?
> 
> breeders keep them warm, and keep up with water changes. people like that gal, are stuck learning the myth that they like small, dirty tanks, don't need water changes until the water looks dirty, don't need heaters.....


the big difference there is that when breeders put them in small containers, it's almost always very young (read smaller) fish, the water conditions are well tended, and they're not meant as permanent homes. those bettas in their quart jars are there while they grow up enough to be sold (or gifted), and then given a proper tank once they reach their permanent owners. it's like the plants you see at a home depot: yes, those trees and bushes need more root room than the little planter pot they're in, but they're kept in an economy of space until then, because nobody wants to have to devote an acre of store space just to sell a few rose bushes.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

homegrown terror said:


> the big difference there is that when breeders put them in small containers, it's almost always very young (read smaller) fish, the water conditions are well tended, and they're not meant as permanent homes. those bettas in their quart jars are there while they grow up enough to be sold (or gifted), and then given a proper tank once they reach their permanent owners. it's like the plants you see at a home depot: yes, those trees and bushes need more root room than the little planter pot they're in, but they're kept in an economy of space until then, because nobody wants to have to devote an acre of store space just to sell a few rose bushes.


i was talking more along the lines of their breeders. they're often kept in the same size jars until they're being spawned. those, sometimes, are there their whole lives.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Backyard Dog breeders keep there dogs in small cages.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Basement Bettas said:


> Don't care who is attacking who. It flat out is not nice. You have no idea who that person is and calling them ignorant makes you look like an a$$. I'm surprised the thread has not been locked with this nonsense going on. Sure make people want to be here.
> 
> And they need to behave too. A public forum is no place for bad mouthing others. Take it private or stay off the computer.


 Your being a hypocrite you call me out and call me an a$$ and you attack me I should contact a moderator on you for attackin a member.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Basement Bettas said:


> SIN? Are you kidding? You gonna tell me scriptures apply here. All commandments boil down to two. Love G-d with all you are and love your neighbor as yourself. Most of what I am reading on this post makes all ya'll sinners on the second one. If you can not obey the second you are no where near the first.
> 
> I suggest you worry more about the plank in your eye instead of the splinter in theirs.


Umm excuse me? 
I wasn't saying it was fact, just what I heard and I also never said I believed it.
Seems like a lot of people are just jumping to assumptions without thinking...
Starting to agreed with whoever said something about locking this post. This whole thread is nonsense.....


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Uh, what is going on in here? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, this thread blew up pretty darn fast.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Uh, what is going on in here?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wish I knew -.-
Just seems like people are getting hostile and throwing words around from what I've read but I could be mistaken.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There is a difference between dogs kept in a small cage and a betta kept in a gallon container. I keep most of mine in gallon and gallon and a half kritter keepers and they are well taken care of. As Basement Bettas stated, keep the water clean and they're fine. She is an IBC breeder and knows what she's talking about.


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

yikes guys 
:'(
no hate 
appreciate


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

imo jarring betta fry is nowhere near the conditions of some backyard dog breeding operations. i used to live down the street from someone who had a row of chicken coops in his backyard. i didn't think anything of it until i walked by one day and saw a beagle puppy in each compartment. right then and there i called the humane society, and the next day they shut the guy down and took every animal out of those horrible conditions. that's basically the equivalent of keeping betta fry in a shot glass, which to my knowledge no betta breeder has ever attempted.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49160 to me it is.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

I don't understand why people on here are getting so nasty. Yes those people made mistakes, but jumping down their throats and telling them that they're horrible people isn't going to make them want to listen to you. 

Educate them kindly! Don't accuse them of being horrible. Let them know just how amazing bettas can truly be if taken care of properly. Let them know how fun it is to decorate a tank. And do this all without accusing them of anything. There is a higher likelihood that they'll change the situation the betta is in if you're kind and caring towards them. 

There are a lot of rumors about betta care and those people who follow the advice of large pet stores most likely don't even think that what they're doing is wrong. So yes we should inform those people of their wrongs but without all the hate.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Good point but the person is terrible they called us the n word and just made fun of us but eben there we are widely supported.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

In a perfect world everyone would do research before buying a pet. Or not be allowed to buy one unless they can provide the basic care for the pet to be happy.

People aren't aware of the responsabilities of a pet most of the time. Or they think they do. The sad thing is that having a pet is seen as having a new toy, at first its all exciting but then they just see it as a chore and just become lazy. Or they just buy it cause it's pretty, cheap and think it hardly needs care

In my opinion there is no such thing as a "easy pet" meaning a pet where you just don't have to do hardly anything and it will just mantain itself.

Every animal needs care, in their own manner, should it be a small fish to a big dog. Not only do they need their basic needs covered but they need attention and love too.

With those two things covered, it makes any pet owner a good one. But it doesn't mean I condone for the betta being in the bottle. It's very inconvinient as in it doesn't look like it's going to be cleaned much, water changes look near impossible to do there and it's much to cramped.

As a temporary home-- it's hardly passes as acceptable either. I'd say she should have put it perhaps not in a 10 gallon tank, but at least 1-2 gallons, which doesn't take much space and is more accesible to clean.

Of course the fish will not complain because it can't. I'm sure if it had a voice it would. The response and excuse of this girl isn't adequate.

All I hope for is that this won't become a trend, that we can somehow try to convince this girl about how betta's should be cared for and we somehow just keep trying to educate future and current betta owners about their care.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bettas are easy pets just not as easy as other people think.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Bettas are easy pets just not as easy as other people think.


yes thats is what I tried to say XD but your phrasing is better than mine XD


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Bettas are easy pets just not as easy as other people think.



Well said. Bettas are also very rewarding pets. I am very grateful I found this site so that I could learn to care for mine correctly.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah my carter peacefully swims around and
does the hunger dance all the time he also loves to hunt his FFF in a perfect world everyone could see this behavior and carter helps me focus.


----------

